# nous on va manger au restaurant



## Nino83

Salve a tutti. 
Ho letto in un thread di un'altra sezione di questo forum che nel francese parlato si utilizzano spesso insieme i pronomi _nous_ e _on_, con il verbo coniugato alla terza persona singolare, al fine di aggiungere enfasi alla frase. 

Questa struttura è molto simile a quella utilizzata in Toscana (nell'esempio, _noi si va a mangiare al ristorante_). 
Questo tipo di costruzione, però, non è ammessa nell'italiano standard ed è considerato un toscanismo. 

La mia domanda è la seguente. 
E' possibile utilizzare la struttura _nous + on + verbo alla terza persona singolare_ nel francese scritto? 

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

È perfettamente possibile usarla anche in francese, ed è altrettanto considerata male, ritenuta sbagliata dai puristi, invece non è in francese né più né meno errata che nella tua lingua. La differenza maggiore tra le nostre lingue, quali si parlano oggi giorno, è, mi dispiace dirlo, che la tua è una bambina nei confronti della mia. Le strutture dell'italiano standard stanno sempre in via di definirsi, di svilupparsi, mentre in francese ormai tutti noi ci si frega  (nous on se fout) di quanto si provano a farci bere le "autorità linguistiche", i vecchi sepolcri imbianchiti della "Académie Française". Buttate anche voi, ogni tanto, alle ortiche la vostra "Crusca", il pane sarà più bianco e digeribile...


----------



## Nino83

Grazie mille, Matou!  

Il discorso sulle "autorità" sarebbe fin troppo vasto. 
In generale, comunque, mi sembra molto più arduo il compito per l'Académie Française, vista la vivace evoluzione fonologica del francese parlato che difficilmente si fa imbrigliare da regole abbastanza antiche (come, ad esempio, la concordanza dei participi passati, sempre più rara dopo l'ausiliare avere nella lingua parlata o le consonanti mute ed i continui scontri sulle possibili riforme ortografiche). 
L'italiano standard è sicuramente più giovane ed il ruolo della Crusca è molto più semplice, vista la maggiore conservazione nella lingua parlata, rispetto al francese. 

Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, sul processo evolutivo di una lingua, c'é molto da dire, ma il punto più rilevante secondo me è che noi facciamo la lingua, tutti i locutori, sia l'ignaro che il dotto, e abbiamo diritto allo stesso coinvolgimento e alla stessa considerazione, a usare i vocaboli come meglio ci pare purché alla fine ci facciamo capire. Davvero strano, ma la penso esattamente così... anche al contrario, la realtà supera la fantasia!
Hai ragione l'Académie ha ereditato di un compito arduo, ecco  forse la ragione per la quale è sempre indietro di mezzo secolo. Riguardo alle riforme ortografiche avranno successo quando avranno senso comune, non pensate in uffici governativi o da teorici della pedagogia.
Buona notte


----------



## MCM.Paris

Sono d'accordo, la si può usare anche in francese scritto, ma sempre con la coscienza che è un'importazione dalla lingua parlata. Per esempio nell'incipit di una tesi "Nous on va démontrer que..." mi sembra da evitare!
Buone feste a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

Già, un linguaggio forbito è assai meglio, anzitutto in un incipit "nous on..." sarebbe pretesto a una bella bocciatura. Poi si può scendre di un grado...
Guarda anche che in francese "nous, nous allons manger au restaurant" è un po' cacofonico, tranne intendi "Nounou, allons manger au restaurant !"


----------



## Nino83

Ah, quindi c'è l'inghippo!  
Va bene scriverlo, ma anche no. 
Nel frattempo l'Académie e la Crusca se la ridono.


----------



## matoupaschat

Devo precisare che tendenzialmente rispetto gli accademici della Crusca più dei soci dell'Académie, perché, come l'ho già detto molto tempo fa, quest'ultimi hanno il difetto maggiore di non osservare  nelle loro opere personali le regole che collegialmente sanciscono. Oh meraviglia!


----------



## Nino83

La cosa più eclatante, a mio avviso, dell'Académie è il non aver accettato la richiesta fatta dall'_Association pour l'Information et la Recherche sur les Orthographes et  systèmes d'Ecriture_ nel 1989, cioè quella di non considerare come errore il mancato accordo del participio passato (con funzione verbale) allo scritto. Lo iato tra lingua parlata e scritta, in questo campo, è così grande che, a mio avviso, è una battaglia persa in partenza. Si vede che amano le sfide difficili.  

Lo stesso vale per la struttura oggetto del topic.


----------

